# CMS Guidance on Coding and Billing DOS on Professional Claims



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com (Sep 25, 2017)

Be sure to review this. When the service includes a physician review and/or interpretation and report, the date of service is the date the physician completes that activity. 

https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu...ds/SE17023.pdf

*UPDATE* this has been rescinded: https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/Downloads/SE17023.pdf


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Oct 3, 2017)

Just an FYI - this guidance, SE17023, was rescinded by CMS on Monday 10/2/17.


----------



## KathrynJHiggins (Nov 8, 2017)

*Specialist DOS with -26?*

Thank you both for the information.  It seems that my work group is a bit confused, and rightly so; the guidelines have changed a good bit in recent years. 

Would someone be able to confirm for me today's (11/08/2017) CMS policy for the date of service billed in these such scenarios?
Professional interpretation by GI/specialty physician of a motility study done in GI lab.
Professional interpretation by GI/specialty physician of a radiologic study done in GI lab.
Professional interpretation by GI/specialty physician of a radiologic study done within Radiology department.

I would think the guidelines would remain the same in each instance above, but I think all of the research I've done in the last half hour is starting to confuse me. If you can point to specific CMS documentation found online, that would be great for me to share with my coworkers.  Unfortunately, the link for SE17023 above only states that it was rescinded, and not the original information that was rescinded.  We're meeting in about an hour, so if anyone has an answer in the forum or in my meeting, I'll gladly update this thread with it.   Thank you so much!


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 8, 2017)

CMS has no policy. SE17023 was to introduce one but since it was rescinded it goes back to no policy.


----------



## AJW (Dec 20, 2017)

*DOS Rule for CY2018*

I know the SE17023 was rescinded for the professional component, but can you provide advice regarding the technical component?

Our lab receives both outpatient specimens (billed on 13X) and nonpatient specimens (bill type 14X). There is the potential to have both specimen types sent out to our lab's reference lab. As I read the Fed. Reg., the lab we refer to would bill Medicare directly for the outpatient (13X) specimens that we send, but for those nonpatient specimens (14x) they would bill us based on the contract we have with them. 

Is my understanding correct?

Thank you!
AJW



stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com said:


> Be sure to review this. When the service includes a physician review and/or interpretation and report, the date of service is the date the physician completes that activity.
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu...ds/SE17023.pdf
> 
> *UPDATE* this has been rescinded: https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/Downloads/SE17023.pdf


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 24, 2019)

Its been republished with clarifying information

https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/SE17023.pdf


----------

